
Why Developers Are Flocking to Amazon’s Alexa - johnwheeler
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/amazon-alexa-developers-echo-skills
======
vanattab
How much did amazon pay for this article? I know it's a tough market for news
out there but this shit is not the answer.

------
ketralnis
Are they? The list of skills available is a graveyard of horoscopes and "guess
the number" games.

------
tdb7893
This reads like a marketing piece

